# "Hereditary" chimeric?



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol....maybe too much coffee and too little sleep? Haha


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Your theory makes sense...but I have no clue! Would love to see some answers to this. Have you tried google at all?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol...well i am glad it makes sense at least. I didnt turn up any answers with google.

Anyone? Anyone? Lol


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Those brindles who pass on brindle are not chimeric.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> Those brindles who pass on brindle are not chimeric.


So what are they then?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

CheyAut said:


> Those brindles who pass on brindle are not chimeric.



But chimeric is still kind of hereditary then? Even though the "color" is not...the actual occurance is? I think.....


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Piaffe - I have twins IRL so I know a bit about them, so bear with my lengthy rambling.

The ability to have FRATERNAL twins is genetic. It is passed to a female from her family. It is a genetic pre-disposition to release more than one egg in an ovulation cycle. It has nothing to do with the male half in a breeding situation - he can pass on the predisposition to his daughters, but can't make it happen in his mate. ALL chimeric horses that display two colours are fraternal twins.

Identical twins are random chance. There are lots of theories, but no one knows why the egg splits. 

Hope this helps, feel free to ask because there is lots I know about twins lol.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Ahhh...i see. I didnt realize it was just the female that passed it on. Got it...thanks!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The male can pass on the chance to have the gene to his daughters.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol.....so chimeric can be hereditary,because a stud could pass it on to his fillies who if bred would have a higher chance of twins and them fusing and becoming chimeric... Im so confused.....i think i got it though....correct me if im wrong...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> Lol.....so chimeric can be hereditary,because a stud could pass it on to his fillies who if bred would have a higher chance of twins and them fusing and becoming chimeric... Im so confused.....i think i got it though....correct me if im wrong...


Chimeric itself cannot be heriditary. It is an environmental thing, not a genetic thing.

What is hereditary is the chance to have twins. Even that is a long chance. Plenty of people have twins in their family but never have twins themselves.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah.....thanks!!


----------

